# Packard Merlin V-12 pictures



## fltenwheeler (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi All

I came across this on chaski. Inner workings of a Packard Merlin. 

http://www.chaski.org/homemachinist/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=85420&start=0

Tim


----------



## John S (Sep 28, 2010)

I served my time on those engines but not the Packard version, the genuine RR version.

John S.


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 28, 2010)

If you want to make a model of one, then this is just the place.

http://dynamotive.netfirms.com/merlin/

But be sitting down when you look at the prices.


Bogs


----------



## rleete (Sep 28, 2010)

Ought to be a simple build....


----------



## cfellows (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't think I've got enough years left to drill and tap all those screw holes!

Chuck


----------



## Lakc (Sep 28, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Don't think I've got enough years left to drill and tap all those screw holes!
> 
> Chuck



Thats how you tell a R/R, never use 5 bolts when 30 screws will fit.


----------



## John S (Sep 28, 2010)

And don't forget the locking wire, two O:clock to 7 O:clock or you get a smack round the head


----------



## bp (Sep 29, 2010)

"Thats how you tell a R/R, never use 5 bolts when 30 screws will fit." 

Apparently RR did quite a bit of research in the 1920's and apart from anything else they discovered that for any given joint, more small fixings were both lighter and stronger than the same joint with fewer larger fixings. The fact that it cost more, was to them irrelevant I suppose.

Also my dear old Dad was an Engine Fitter on Lancasters during WW2. These had four Merlins. Dad used to say that it was possible to identify a Rolls Merlin from a Packard Merlin without taking the cowling panels off, (or looking at the paperwork). Simply stick your hand up an exhaust port, preferably when the motor wasn't running!!, the RR engine ports were smooth, the Packard Merlin ports weren't.

cheers
Bill Pudney


----------

